# brass casings question



## old folks (Nov 8, 2010)

When making a brass bullet pen what pen kit matches the brass casing best ?
Thank you


----------



## Monty (Nov 8, 2010)

Slim line, if you are using a 30 cal casing like a 30-30, 30-06, or 300 mag.


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 8, 2010)

If you want to use the kit nib, I'd suggest a 308 Winchester (or 7.62x51mm NATO) caliber shellcase and a slimline kit.

If you want to use a real bullet for the nib, I recommend a 30-06 Springfield cartridge and either a slimline or euro kit.

I also use other kit parts in other calibers, such as a mini-cross-style kit for 223 Remington and 7.62x39mm Russian, and cigar pen parts for magnum calibers such as 300/338 Winchester Magnum as well as 50 BMG.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## old folks (Nov 8, 2010)

I meant whick pen kit, ie bronze, brass or what ?


----------



## snyiper (Nov 8, 2010)

Copper slimline. You can use eveything in the kit if you like. The clip you may want to change though.


----------



## Mark (Nov 8, 2010)

Agreed. Copper goes nicely. 

I've tried Gold, but it wasn't brass and it looked like it!


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 9, 2010)

I think copper is the best bet. I like the gold, but the copper imitates the bullet head.


----------



## Dave_M (Nov 10, 2010)

Problem is copper doesn't hold up very well.


----------



## jbthbt (Nov 10, 2010)

I use gunmetal from time to time just for something different. It looks really sharp if you go with nickel plated casings, but most of the time I go copper just because that's what people buy.


----------



## snyiper (Nov 10, 2010)

We need to source a good copper clad nib from someone.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 10, 2010)

I need to find that clip where the turner "sweated" the tubes into the brass bullet casings (.30-06). I have tried it and the solder just balls up and falls off. The brass is red hot, so heat isn't the issue. Need to see how the man did it. 
Any clues. It showed just two weeks ago. Wait, maybe I picked it up from the library because I was looking for something else at the time. Regardless, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## turkly281 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey John-Just type in "soldering" in search,it will show the tutorial.
Tom...........


----------



## snyiper (Nov 11, 2010)

If it is any help I have done the soldering as well. First red hot is too hot for solder to take. Both the tube and inside the shell need to be clean as in sanded and fluxed. I leave my tubes a lil long about 1/4 in and use a soldering iron with thin elect solder then grind off the excess tube. If you have any more questions just ask!!


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 11, 2010)

old folks said:


> ... what pen kit matches the brass casing best ?


TiGold is a closer match to brass than 24k Gold.



snyiper said:


> We need to source a good copper clad nib from someone.


A jacketed bullet makes the best "copper clad nib".



Jgrden said:


> I need to find that clip where the turner "sweated" the tubes into the brass bullet casings (.30-06). I have tried it and the solder just balls up and falls off.


Check out http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=69503&highlight=soldering.  As others have pointed out, the key is to clean the surfaces and use flux.  Then heat the brass and the solder will flow into the joint.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------

